# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج samsung kies لادارة اجهزة سامسونج بطريقة سهلة و امنة

## mohamed73

برنامج samsung kies لادارة اجهزة سامسونج بطريقة سهلة و امنة   samsung  kies      برنامج رائع  لادارة   اجهزة   سامسونج   يتميز بالبساطة و السهولة فى الاستخدام يوجد به العديد من الامكانيات مثل  نقل البيانات احتياطيا و حفظها و كذلك ادارة الوسائط المتعددة و انشاء  الالبومات و قوائم تشغيل الموسيقى و كذلك يمكنك من تحميل لبرامج من متجر  برامج  سامسونج
الحجم *139.1 MB*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
باسورد * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## hassan riach

_مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه_

----------


## المحجة لبيضاء

بارك الله فيكم

----------

